

Ask HN: What's the best way to get people interested in your beta? - travisglines

We posted beta signups (to open soon) earlier today for exipe.com and found weaker response than we would have hoped.<p>This is the post:
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2258877<p>What could we do better?
======
codeslush
I just visited your site, but it isn't compelling to me. Please don't take
this the wrong way - I'm not trying to be harsh:

1\. It looks cheap - and I don't know how to explain that. 2\. What's the
story with the buildings? Is that the best image you can come up with? 3\. The
page is very sparse, but yet I have to scroll to see everything. 4\. I don't
understand the name. 5\. What is the "best of local?" Exactly what are you
bringing to me? 6\. Why do I want to sign up? Tell me why! What am I going to
get out of it? Be very specific, because right now, I don't have a clue. 7\.
Tease me a little. Make me WANT to sign up.

------
petervandijck
1\. The design is just really bad.

2\. The value proposition is not easy to understand ("Browse, share, vote and
discuss in a community that brings the best of local to you"). It also makes
me think this will be just yet another empty community site.

3\. Since I'm not excited, why would I join the beta?

I would remove everything from that page except the screenshot (put it on
top), and the beta form. That'll at least make it look intriguing.

------
gscott
Your logo is taking up a lot of space. I would just take it out, you don't
need it. That would put the form on top so people see that first.

------
tonyarkles
Looking at it, I have no idea what the product does.

~~~
gs8
Ditto. To me, it looks like hipster.

------
kodeshpa
1\. Prepare nice demo video if you can. 2\. You need to post more detailed
also post it on reddit , as well as relevant communities .

